# The next legislature.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was just reading on a couple other forms about challenges in the next legislature, and I was also reading about the Farm Bureau and what they support.

As conservative as I am I hope all North Dakota sportsmen and women put aside their partisanship in the upcoming elections and support candidates that support us, wildlife, and the environment.

We certainly are caught in the middle here. On a national basis the extreme left would not let us hunt public land. On the extreme right they would like to see all public land turned over to current landowners. Given the statements of what the Farm Bureau supports I think we have to oppose every candidate that is even remotely linked to Farm Bureau. These people are not playing with a full deck. If they get their way turn your calendars back to 1820. As I stated on the Farm Bureau thread: these guys are so narrow minded that if they fell on a pin they would go blind in both eyes.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Plainsman, you're a gentleman and a scholar. :beer:

-Dave


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Doug Gohring is going to be challenging Roger Johnson for the Ag. Commissioner post again. Many FB candidates will be trying to get on county boards to influence zoning regs for the corp. livestock feeding operations. One is proposed in Center ND as well as Devils Lake.

Candidates running for the legislature will need to be asked if they are FB members.

Just an FYI

Bob


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The outdoor opportunities is one of the best things North Dakota has going for it. We constantly say we need to do something to keep our youth here. If Farm Bureau gets it's way there will be an exodus like we have never seen before. 
My family has been in this state since the 1870's but like the kids retirees like myself may hit the road. Many politicians complain about all the federal land, but the truth is North Dakota has the least federal land of any state in this nation. The federal land in North Dakota is a pittance in comparison to those states with mountains or desert. I think it is Nevada that is over 80 percent public land. 
We sportsmen better get of our sorry duffs if we want out grandchildren to have even a remote resemblance of what we have had.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Plainsman:

Just an idea, but what if resident sportsmen sat down with Roger Johnson and came up with a list if initiatives or legislation that would benefit BOTH agriculture and sportsmen? I think that part of our current problem is that many issues such as trespass and fee hunting are positioned as pitting sportsmen against landowners (farmers). However, I would hope that we could come up with ideas that would benefit both sportsmen and landowners. This would also bring attention to Goehring's affiliation with FB.

Another thing to get on our radar is the current attack on state anti-corporate farming laws. I understand that the state supreme court in Nebraska recently ruled that the Nebraska law prohibiting corporate farming in the state is unconstitutional. I have also heard that the ND Supreme Court is preparing to hear a similar case in ND since our state law also prohibits corporate farming.

In my personal opinion, eliminating the anti-corporate farming prohibitions in ND would dramatically affect the state as a whole. However, it would be most felt by sportsmen since it would allow corporations from out of state (e.g. a bunch of guys that buy shares in a financial venture) to purchase property. If I understand our current law, an individual from another state can purchase property, but a corporation cannot.

FB was very active in past legislative sessions trying to eliminate the current ban on corporate farming in ND. This issue needs to continue to be raised during the upcoming Ag Commissioner campaign and the next session.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Plansmen: You are correct. We complain about youth leaving, but yet we aren't doing anything to keep them here. They just won't listen when you try and tell them that hunting will keep them here. I have tried and they just won't/don't see it that way.

Our legislation is one big joke after another. They rarely make any solid decisions on anything and have wasted taxpayers money. they continue to pat themselves on the back all while pushing issues aside and putting the load on others shoulders. It is rediculous. there are some big issues out there and they deal with it by putting it back on ND shoulders.

If I was a farmer I would be barking on the Capital grounds for what they did with R and NR hunting issues. Instead of working things out and finding a good plan, they put it back on the farmer's shoulders and now they have to deal with it. Not to mention wasting all the work and money NDGF went through to develop a concrete plan.

Froelich thinks posting the land will solve everything. It won't. This guy needs to go back to Selfridge and continue ranching. His three other brothers are the ones who ended up with the brains in the family.

$100 million into the next biennium when heating prices and fuel bills for our schools have doubled and tripled. And yet the legislators continue to pat themselves on the back. This on top of equity funding for 3 top colleges in ND that was bumped and then put on the Board of Higher Education shoulders, who then put it on colleges/univerisities shoulders.

A natural resource committee made up of a group of individuals who would rather drain wetlands, drop R hunters off the map, and farm from ditch to ditch. it is like an oxymoron. No conservation there people.

The education committee is led by non other than Layton Freborg who has done nothing in terms of education. he continues to bash teachers pay and he can't even use email for cripes sakes.

We need a full turnover or a Governor who can stop the madness that this legislation has developed into.

Wow, what a rant. Dang, I am exhausted. I need a nap now.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Unfortunatel, hunting/fishing may suppliment the dinner table, but it won't pay the bills or keep a roof over your head.

A liveable wage needs to be provided and maybe some of us would stay or return.

It is a shame that the FB is getting so far into it. But that is one of the reasons I left ND.

After having written both state, local and federal political figures, and getting lip service and watching them do the opposite of what they preach or send back in writing, it is amazing they can remain in office.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Unfortunatley farmerj is right, the best hunting and fishing doesnt do any good if people dont have the have the extra income to get out enjoy them, good jobs are the answer.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

farmerj and fishless: I think that is a cop-out.

You know why? Because here I sit in ND finishing a Master's Degree with credits earned towards a Ph. D and with my credentials I am positive I would be making twice, maybe three times as much in other states.

I have chosen to stay here because of only one thing. Hunting.

My buddies chose the $$$ and they are regretting it. Sure one makes $125,000 a year, but he says he can't come back now because he would have to take a paycut.

You know what? there are options. I chose not to take the money. I don't have a fancy truck, 4 wheeler, or $30,000 fishing boat like many do in this state, but I found a great job that is important to me and my family.

I just prioritized my life. When the hunting doesn't exist for me, my family will move then.

We need to show our young people the advantages of living in ND without putting $$$ in their heads. Money isn't everything when you can show them how good the outdoor recreation is (preferably at a young age), the great tradition, and the great family values this state has. Mine did and that is why both my brother and I stayed.

Everyone wants to see their children succeed, my parents just showed us how to do it without leaving the state.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Farmerj

Your partially right. I have three sons. One moved for equally for salary and good hunting, one moved strictly for hunting reasons, and the third is thinking about moving, but mostly for salary. There is a percentage that move strictly for hunting or hunting access plays a large part.

For retirees many will move for warmer weather, but if I leave here it will be strictly for hunting access. I have friends who will retire in the next five to seven years who are very tempted to follow me, and their wives are in agreement.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

live2hunt,

Married? Kids?

Some of the "little" priorities that made me place hunting a little bit lower on my priority list. How can I justify buying $500 worth of hunting gear every fall, when they need to have school clothes and supplies.

As a result, I want to make sure that they get a decent education, as well as the opporitunity to have chances I didn't get.

It ain't gonna happen in Rural ND. Not when someone offers $9/hr and requires a 4 year degree. The unemployment may be low, but the underemployment is killer.

There is a lot more to why I left ND than just low wages. Aging parents being part of it. But there were more reasons to leave than to stay.

Hopefully someday there will be reason to go back. Intentions are looking to The Black hills. Time will tell.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Plainsman I've been gone for a while but am glad to see you still have a head on your shoulders, even if you are on the right mos t of the time. haha

The Farm B forming a pact tells you right away what they are going to do in the upcomming year. I talked to some at the Farmers Union suggesting they do the same, they will have nothing to do with it! I expect they will continue to do nothing as an organization and continue to get beat up as a group becasue they refuse to act and want to be the nice guys.

Tail Chaser


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I 100% agree with you. I am not a conservative or a liberal, but I watch our country torn apart between stupid controversies. I do not see a party, which I could join.


----------

